# Prototype/demo Skiff



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Is this an ad?


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

KurtActual said:


> Is this an ad?


It's and ad for the commercial section to inform anyone interested in this skiff.
Specs, and demo rides also to keep everyone updated on the progress of this new skiff and new tohatsu motor.
I am the distributor and rep for this skiff id be happy to answer any questions guide you through the buying process and provide customer service after your purchase hope this was helpful


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Looks tippy!


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Price?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Deadrise? Beam at waterline? Total beam? LOA? Transom height?


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

VANMflyfishing said:


> Price?


Starting at 20100.00


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

bryson said:


> Deadrise? Beam at waterline? Total beam? LOA? Transom height?


New skiff
17ft
18 inch gunnel height
23 inch transom
5 degree
68 inch wide transom with radius corners
45x80 cockpit
41x70 rear deck
69 by 70 front deck
600lbs estimate weight
40hp tiller
60 hp side console
All composite
3 person rating
Very wide gunnels to walk on
Base price for hull cap rubrail bow and stern cleats and eyes.$20,100.00
Custom design s available to suit your fishing needs
Full line of custom built aluminum products as well as upholstery
Custom rigging
Basically the options and accessories r endless all depends on what you budget is.
This a technical poling skiff built for the serious fishermen or just taking the family to and island or sandbar .
Thank you for looking .


bryson said:


> Deadrise? Beam at waterline? Total beam? LOA? Transom height?


New skiff
17ft
18 inch gunnel height
23 inch transom
5 degree
68 inch wide transom with radius corners
45x80 cockpit
41x70 rear deck
69 by 70 front deck
600lbs estimate weight
40hp tiller
60 hp side console
All composite
3 person rating
Very wide gunnels to walk on
Base price for hull cap rubrail bow and stern cleats and eyes.$20,100.00
Custom design s available to suit your fishing needs
Full line of custom built aluminum products as well as upholstery
Custom rigging
Basically the options and accessories r endless all depends on what you budget is.
This a technical poling skiff built for the serious fishermen or just taking the family to and island or sandbar .
Thank you for looking .


Northfl89 said:


> Looks tippy!


Come see for your self


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

$20000 for a finished hull, minus engine and trailer?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

What's going on here?


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Northfl89 said:


> What's going on here?
> View attachment 216397
> View attachment 216395
> View attachment 216396
> ...


Maybe you should read the post heading.
This is the prototype actually its the fully composite plug if you know what that is .this skiff is not for sale .good try though


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Northfl89 said:


> What's going on here?
> View attachment 216397
> View attachment 216395
> View attachment 216396
> ...


I know some of you guys get so excited you dont even read the title


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Noone is getting excited about your conchfish that you changed a couple things on to make it your "own". 

I also know what a prototype is. If you can't finish it 100%, who's to say you will finish a "finished" hull.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Oh and btw. If you don't want the water to "boil" around behind the boat, creating sort of a suction, you might want to create a "break" line on the side. 3-4" from the transom would be a good starting point.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Any pics of her back side? I’m a bit of a booty guy!


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Northfl89 said:


> Oh and btw. If you don't want the water to "boil" around behind the boat, creating sort of a suction, you might want to create a "break" line on the side. 3-4" from the transom would be a good starting point.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

JC Designs said:


> Any pics of her back side? I’m a bit of a booty guy!





JC Designs said:


> Any pics of her back side? I’m a bit of a booty guy!


I can get you somevin the am


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

There's a reason for this


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

This is literally the same exact hull as the new matecumbe 169


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Northfl89 said:


> There's a reason for this
> View attachment 216401


Believe me Karen im sure you know the answer


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

looks identical to me


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

😂


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Quite the salesman


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Northfl89 said:


> 😂


Zoom in you will find all the same imperfections


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

scott nathanson said:


> Zoom in you will find all the same imperfections


Zoom in on what?


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

scott nathanson said:


> Zoom in you will find all the same imperfections


So you’re saying that you do in fact have the same exact skiff as the matecumbe 169?


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Fernando Perez said:


> So you’re saying that you do in fact have the same exact skiff as the matecumbe 169?


That is actually mine the one with the side console. And the grey one and the blue one thats being built and two more after that


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Ft pierce skiff meet and campout


Ft pierce skiff meet and campout. Отметки "Нравится": 9. ft pierce skiff meet and campout




www.facebook.com





Come on out we will take you for a ride


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

scott nathanson said:


> That is actually mine the one with the side console. And the grey one and the blue one thats being built and two more after that


So if it’s yours why is it being posted by matecumbe skiffs?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Come on @Fernando Perez you're now going to fall into my category of not reading the description. He is a distributor of these.. I'm betting @copperhead is building these and he is rebranding them.. I have heard nothing but good stuff about mel. But I just don't know if mel would approve of him acting like this...


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

@scott nathanson btw the "looks tippy" comment was actually a compliment. I guess you haven't been around long enough to know this


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Scott a bit of advice (again)...we went back and forth on another of your threads.
I'm not sure what you have going on here, but if your trying to sell something your a crap sales guy. This cloak and dagger, passive aggressive, providing limited or misleading info is getting old. You need to change your pitch or get a 6 year old to take over your marketing....it would be a marked improvement.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

SS06 said:


> Scott a bit of advice (again)...we went back and forth on another of your threads.
> I'm not sure what you have going on here, but if your trying to sell something your a crap sales guy. This cloak and dagger, passive aggressive, providing limited or misleading info is getting old. You need to change your pitch or get a 6 year old to take over your marketing....it would be a marked improvement.


Yeah I dont come on here to sell anything I just come on here for the entertainment.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Northfl89 said:


> @scott nathanson btw the "looks tippy" comment was actually a compliment. I guess you haven't been around long enough to know this


Guess not ive been to busy selling boats .
You guys and girls should come out the the skiff meet its gonna be a blast .


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

SS06 said:


> Scott a bit of advice (again)...we went back and forth on another of your threads.
> I'm not sure what you have going on here, but if your trying to sell something your a crap sales guy. This cloak and dagger, passive aggressive, providing limited or misleading info is getting old. You need to change your pitch or get a 6 year old to take over your marketing....it would be a marked improvement.


Yes we have debated before we should go have a beer at hooters and discuss market strategies. Me and you r like good cop bad cop .772-812-3121 hit me up i will buy ya a beer.
M


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Northfl89 said:


> @scott nathanson btw the "looks tippy" comment was actually a compliment. I guess you haven't been around long enough to know this


I mean honestly I guess I haven't im new to boat skiffs and anything to do with the water I grew up in Arizona its pretty dry out there .but I'm Learning some of you guys in here r great teachers thanks for the education. Come on out to the skiff meet and campout there will be multiple different skiff manufacturers representing there products demo rides fish story s maybe even a tournament with swag giveaways or bragging rights to see which skiff can catch the smallest fish who know but it will be a fun way to put some faces with names and talk skiffs and have fun.see yall out there


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

JC Designs said:


> Any pics of her back side? I’m a bit of a booty guy!


Hope this helps if there is any other pics you want I can get them for you


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I was looking forward to the Skiff Meetup in Ft Pierce. Thought it would be cool to meet some guys, talk some trash, eat some grub, and make a good day out of it on the boat. I even thought maybe I would volunteer some ca$h to help with some food or other things along with helping out with using my boat to haul some stuff back and forth to the island as I have a larger boat and I am able to haul more than most skiffs. 

You know kick in a little to help out.

But now I see that this is not what I envisioned, and it is actually a commercial event with people trying to sell boats, motors, and who know what else. 

I AM OUT !!!

Good Luck


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Mako 181 said:


> I was looking forward to the Skiff Meetup in Ft Pierce. Thought it would be cool to meet some guys, talk some trash, eat some grub, and make a good day out of it on the boat. I even thought maybe I would volunteer some ca$h to help with some food or other things along with helping out with using my boat to haul some stuff back and forth to the island as I have a larger boat and I am able to haul more than most skiffs.
> 
> You know kick in a little to help out.
> 
> ...


That is not true


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Still a salesman trying to put together an event in order to sell stuff. 

Call it what you want but that's what it is.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Mako 181 said:


> Still a salesman trying to put together an event in order to sell stuff.
> 
> Call it what you want but that's what it is.


Believe me these skiffs sell themselves and its really hard to get this many different owners of different skiffs all in one place to talk to real owners and builders in a setting we can all enjoy .its a campout on an island shooting the shit and making new friends .its not icast or the Miami boat show I have personally done this same island camp out for over 7 year with gheenoe s and other brands of boats .but by all means to each hes own .but just so you know your assumptions r 100 percent wrong.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Mako 181 said:


> Still a salesman trying to put together an event in order to sell stuff.
> 
> Call it what you want but that's what it is.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

scott nathanson said:


> New skiff
> 17ft
> 18 inch gunnel height
> 23 inch transom
> ...


This is my LITHIUM SKIFF hull design that Mel Walker ended up with when Geno Baker went broke on the project. I own the rights to this design. This is Mel’s way of building skiffs, take a proven design and chop it down to fit in his stable and rebrand it as his original.
It will perform better with the step on the stern corners but it’s not totally needed.
Great hull and good price. I have a complete set of building plans for this hull availed to home builders if wanting. 8 others are being built at present from the US to Australia.


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

The legend awakens


----------



## fjbolebruch (Apr 13, 2018)

scott nathanson said:


>


I was there for that camp out, good times!


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

fjbolebruch said:


> I was there for that camp out, good times!


Yes we had a blast doing it again oct November dave wil be there


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so, he said he's new to all this and then a few posts later said he's been doing the gheenoe camp out for the last 7 years?


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

devrep said:


> so, he said he's new to all this and then a few posts later said he's been doing the gheenoe camp out for the last 7 years?


🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Chris Morejohn said:


> This is my LITHIUM SKIFF hull design that Mel Walker ended up with when Geno Baker went broke on the project. I own the rights to this design. This is Mel’s way of building skiffs, take a proven design and chop it down to fit in his stable and rebrand it as his original.
> It will perform better with the step on the stern corners but it’s not totally needed.
> Great hull and good price. I have a complete set of building plans for this hull availed to home builders if wanting. 8 others are being built at present from the US to Australia.


I will tell Mel and Geno you say hi next time I see them. 
Skiff runs great with the new tohatsu.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

This is not the way to do this.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

So Chris is just gossiping then.....Lol ok.

I think you're fighting a losing battle here pal


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Not gossip when it’s from the source.


skinny_fishing said:


> So Chris is just gossiping then.....Lol ok.
> 
> I think you're fighting a losing battle here pal


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

scott nathanson said:


> And how do you do it if you dont have the fact dont believe the gossip


A reasonable course of action may be to address it quietly behind the scenes with Chris rather than publicly and, frankly, so snidely. Maybe ask the people on your end to try to clear it up with him. If he’s wrong, provide that evidence and move along. 

If one wants to be considered a professional, putting themselves out as someone the public wants to deal with, it makes sense to act professionally. 

Right or wrong when you get down in the shit with folks, you come out stained and smelly. We’ve seen this a lot previously and it takes years to overcome. Some of those companies had a great product and the financial wherewithal to withstand the negativity for several years. Even so, if they had to do it again I’d imagine they’d take a different tack.

So, taking my own advice, I’ll wish you sincere good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Not gossip when it’s from the source.


Exactly. This guy seems to have no clue of the respect Chris has around here. Says a lot, really.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

scott nathanson said:


> I am marketing a skiff


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

17376 said:


> There's a reason for this
> View attachment 216401


That is a photo of my skiff in front of my warehouse. 
-Eric Kimes


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

scott nathanson said:


> It is on the accuser to provide the evidence to prove there statements r true and correct not the accused. I have nothing to prove i am promoting and selling a skiff built for my company as a special edition thats all I'm doing .


Use the search funtion on this site and you'll find all the proof you need.

Cheers.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

just to play devils advocate..if builder A paid Chris (the designer) to build these boats and then builder B bought out builder A when builder A went out of business, does builder B owe the designer anything? if there is a deal with a fee per boat between builder A and the designer then, it would seem the answer is yes. if the deal between builder A and the designer was a one time fee then it would seem that builder B would be in the clear.


----------



## TarponMac (Nov 14, 2021)

“Scott Nathanson” has done a tremendous job of smearing the names of multiple boat builders. The fact the Chris has to deal with this bullshit presumably from his sailboat says a lot about the skiff industry. Still a sincere lack of originality. Maybe the perfect poling skiff has already been designed and we’re all just destined for replication. Either way, Scott Nathanson is a douche.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Wow. This thread was a waste of precious time in my life.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Maybe admin can ban your ass for being a worthless contributor and a spammer


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

spam/spam/ 

_verb_
gerund or present participle: *spamming*

send the same message indiscriminately to (large numbers of recipients) on the internet.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

I wonder how he would handle a problem with a customer after he sold one of these skiffs. Maybe he'll text me a laughing face emoji and thank me for joining his fan club instead of dealing with the problem. Based off his representation of himself/business in the multiple threads I'll pass doing business with him.


----------

